# Serpa Holster_Breaking It In



## 95_alum (Apr 17, 2008)

I just bought a Blackhawk Serpa holster for my G21. The tension screw is as loose as it gets. Any suggestions on speeding up the break-in process? The holster is still a little tight.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Plastic holsters don't really "break in" like a leather holster. They pretty much are what they are. You might try some silicone in the holster. A good way to do this is to get a silicone-impregnated gun cleaning cloth and run it through the holster a few times.


----------



## bluehandgun (Jul 13, 2007)

speaking of plastic holsters. does anyone have a 5.11 blade-tech? how is it?


----------



## brifol6111 (May 6, 2008)

I have 2 Blackhawk Serpa's, one for a SIG 226 and another for my 1911 Kimber. The 1911 holster was tight for the first day or 2 but it loosened up as I did my refresh draws from the new holster.

If you keep working at it, it should clean up and run smooth.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

These Serpas must have a lot of molding flashes in them, which need to wear away. The one I took to Afghanistan was fine, though.


----------



## submoa (Dec 16, 2007)

Check to make sure you have the right Serpa for the G21. G21 is a lot thicker than other Glocks.


----------



## 95_alum (Apr 17, 2008)

Okay, I'll try the silicone-impregnated gun cleaning cloth this weekend. Thanks for the input all.


----------

